# INT 464 Carb replacement



## jd65 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello

I have a 1974 INT 464 gas tractor. I want to replace the MS carb with a new Zenith carb. I am wondering if the fuel line, throttle linkage and choke cable will work as a direct fit? Or will some modifications be necessary?

Thank you


----------

